# New beekeeper



## MELISSAA (Feb 26, 2009)

Hello everyone! Starting my first year beekeeping and cannot wait to start! This forum has great info.

Melissa a


----------



## jesuslives31548 (May 10, 2008)

welcome aboard...


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Welcome Melissa............ This is the place to bee
all that you can bee.


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

Howdy Melissa,
Welcome and good luck with the bees!


----------



## Sallygal8 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Mellissa...I am new too...my bee will come in April...right now I am painting my new hive....have a bee yard planned...I have to defeat bears!!
Wish me luck...Sally


----------



## MELISSAA (Feb 26, 2009)

Salley8,

i just finished painting one of my hives. I know waht you mean about the bears....i'm doing so research on the best type of fence without spending a fortune.


----------



## franktrujillo (Jan 22, 2009)

hello melissaa wht color are u painting your hives


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Welcome aboard. Contact your local wildlife conservation office about the bear fence. Some states give(rent/borrow) the needed equipment for the bear fence. If you can not get the equipment from them then go with the solar fencer, three strands(rows) of 1" tape fence spaced 12" apart starting 12" from ground. Connect the middle strand to your ground and the other 2 are hot. Don't skimp on your ground rod since that is the most important part next to the fencer. Bait the hot wire so the bear if near will go to the scent and receive a lesson before charging through to the hives.

Don't be overwhelmed by the books. Use them as a tool and let the bees tell you what to do. Good luck!


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi Melissa. Great to have you on board!


----------



## MELISSAA (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm painting my hives jade, pretty much they're green but a nice green. Lol


----------



## MELISSAA (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for the info, however i need some info on the type of solar fencer to use...harbor freight has one but i don't know if it will work. I know the quality may be an issue...i just need it to last until i can afford a better one. The new equipment set me back a couple hundred and i don't even have the girls yet. P.s i have a package and a nuc ordered


----------



## MELISSAA (Feb 26, 2009)

Thank you to everyone that has welcomed me to the sight! I am so excited to start i can hardly stand it. I never thought that i would be so interested. I watched a great video...tales from the hive...this video really gave me a good perspective on how the bees live. It also has great footage.


----------



## dni (Oct 4, 2008)

*painting hives vs. stain*



MELISSAA said:


> I'm painting my hives jade, pretty much they're green but a nice green. Lol


I really like the natural color of the wood - is it OK to coat them with some kind of deck sealant like Thompsons Waterseal? Is there another clear alternative?

If not, when painting a hive, does one need to prime the hives in the same way that you would paint your house?

Do I need to think about the heat absorbing properties of paint colors, even if I plan in wrapping them in the winter?


----------



## USCBeeMan (Feb 7, 2009)

If your are going to paint, then put on a couple coats of primer. I got some old hive and scraped them down last year and painted them with around 5 or 6 coats of oil base. It was almost a waste of time. I didn't prime and the paint is peeling off.


----------

